# pup and other dogs (socialization)



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

My pup is quite solid with respect to environmental things, noises, etc. Last night I took him for a walk on a flexi lead. We walked by a house with a large dog on the porch or in the yard. Pup was obviously scared, which I suppose is to be expected.

This makes it even more obvious that he needs dog socialization, or at least de-sensitization. Leerburg had a video that showed introducing the pup to old dogs that would show no reaction to the pup. That's peachy, but it seems the pup needs to get used to young barking dogs. 

There is a dog park in town, and while I'm not going to throw him in with the pack, I thought about walking him close to the fence to start.

Any insight into other safe / non-traumatic methods of dog socialization?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Walk far and gradually get closed diagonally and ignore the pup. Put him on a flat collar and a leather leash, no flexi for this. Find a nice distance where he's not paying too much attention to the other dogs and start playing ball or with a toy or something to get the focus away from the distraction.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

now that's great advice, Mike. Makes a lot of sense. I assume you come closer the next day, after I'm sure he's OK at the previous distance?

Diagonally makes sense. Thanks for that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent advice from Mike. Yes, don't proceed faster then the dog feels comfortable.
Don't be afraid to go back a bit if the dog shows avoidance.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with Mike yeah and the flexi line I wouldnt use. Once he does things on a shorter line and does them right , you can proceed to give him some more slack later on a bit longer line. If when doing this training and a dog runs over to him just watch the body language but watch out with picking him up.....thats gonna make him more scared in the longrun.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I can see that my reaction is as key as anything. So I'll only enter into a situation if the other dogs are secure.

Side note: this AM I was on front porch with wife having coffee. Pup was with us. The old yellow lab from next door started coming over and barking (really harmless animal). Never met my pup before. Anyway, he starts coming over and barking, and the pup advances and barks. No shying away, didn't seem freaked or anything.

I called pup, other owner called his dog. Pup came to me with tail really wagging.

I think he'll be fine with more socialization.


----------

